# how long does it take to grow shrooms?



## cece1121 (Sep 23, 2008)

from start to finish how long would it take?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 23, 2008)

im going to go ahead and say theres too many factors that go into it to give you a number


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 23, 2008)

pretty sure if you do mason jar sizes, its about 2 months


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 23, 2008)

longer than it takes to read about how long it takes to grow them...


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 23, 2008)

It took my 1/2 pint jars about 1 month and half to fully colonize but once i birthed them into the fruiting chamber, I had mushrooms in less than a week. So about almost 2 months like someone said above.


----------



## Benassi (Sep 23, 2008)

Depends... How long would it take me to get a full-sized version of your avatar?


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 23, 2008)

srsly that chick is hot. And the weed is like icing on the cake. yum


----------



## Benassi (Sep 23, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> srsly that chick is hot. And the weed is like icing on the cake. yum


Honestly... Any chick who loves weed as much as me is like an insta-boner. Even seeing some paid "post production" (lol porn) model who may not ACTUALLY like weed but it may still be in a shoot... Oh man.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah that girl is on the poster girl for marijuana seeds.nl
man i'd love to fuck her can't help buit imagine that pussy lol


----------



## Doctor Pot (Sep 24, 2008)

The spores have to fully colonize a jar before they start making mushrooms. If you start off a couple jars with a lot less substrate, then they'll be colonized quicker and produce mushrooms quicker, although they won't produce as much. If you mix the spores and the substrate together somehow, then the substrate will also be colonized quicker, although there will also be a higher contamination risk.

Just using plain brown rice, I've had 1/4 cup of substrate (x 5 jars) fully colonized in 17 days, and had enough mushrooms to trip on in 24 days. But if I had done twice as many jars, with half as much substrate, I probably could have gotten them even quicker.


----------



## Abraxas (Sep 28, 2008)

From first makeing the jar to seeing my first mushroom fruitbody: one month, 20 days.


----------

